# FS : BRAND NEW EOS 3.2 Motor(s) - 022 100 034 PX & DX



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

sold


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

motors still available?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Very exciting news for all of you that PM'ed and were told all were sold. We have 1 more motor available at the $3100 price.

It is a PX (so manual).
:thumbup:


----------



## Diego B (Jul 2, 2013)

*Engine 022 100 034 DX, for a AUDI TT 3.2 manual transmission‏*

Good morning.

I need an engine like this 022 100 034 DX, for a AUDI TT 3.2 manual transmission (6).
I saw your posting on VWVortex
Have availability? Price? Where are you ...?
I have friends in miami, which can make a link.
Thank you.


----------

